# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Strangling a cat

## gfreak

A'ight so.. not really sure what else to say other than post my dream hah. SO here goes. (I've also been kinda sick the last coupla days, so idk if that has anything to do with it)

I don't know how I got to this place. Or what happened before it...i just don't remember if that was in the dream or not. But basically I'm in this really dark room...seems almost like a prison cell, no windows or anything. And there's bones across the floor and in a corner

It's just me and a black cat in this room. And I don't remember exactly what I was thinking. But I basically knew I was going to die. But for whatever reason... I felt like i just had to kill this cat, to save it from something...and I have no idea what or why this would ever come into my mind. But in this dream... I just "had" to kill this cat...felt like it was the only way to save it...
Well, that's exactly what I started doing... I started strangling this cat... I was crying in the dream while doing it, and hating myself the entire time. But I still started doing it (cause I felt I had to..) And well, half way through doing this. The cat started talking..

It started saying shit like how could you do this to me, and cursing at me and stuff all mad that I could do that...I don't know if I said anything back or what...but I just kept doing it and crying... then it went unconscious. I let go, but then realized that it wasn't dead, just passed out.

So I started to do it again, cause I felt like I just really had to finish this for whatever fucking reason...so, that's exactly what I did, I started doing it to try and "save" it... I tried to break its neck but it didn't work, so I started trying to choke it again...and while doing that.. it woke up again, and with cutest fucking eyes I"ve ever seen, just started licking my hands WHILE I was trying to kill it....
I just remember starting to cry even more, and then I woke up....

What do y'all think?

----------


## 101Volts

I'm not asking you to post it but you can ask yourself, "Is there something in my waking life that is like this dream?". It might not be something you will notice at first but may be hard to see. 

If you were in a room without windows which was dark, I think you should take Saturdays off to rest. There's nothing else just like laying back on a blanket outside. 

P.S. I had dreams about graveyards when I was "in" one which I consider to be Xbox Live.

----------


## JoannaB

Being sick often makes me have more vivid dreams, and often they are nightmares then, so yes, I do think that your having been sick might have something to do with it. I think that the fact that you were doing it to save the cat, and that you felt bad about doing it, and cried while doing it are all good signs - if you had dreamed that you wanted to kill a cat just for fun and you enjoyed doing it, that would have been worse, right? Perhaps e cat is not supposed to be a cat in this dream, some sort of metaphor? Also perhaps the "killing" is not supposed to really represent actual killing - you know like the idiomatic expression "this is killing me" or "love to death", for example?

----------


## gfreak

> I'm not asking you to post it but you can ask yourself, "Is there something in my waking life that is like this dream?". It might not be something you will notice at first but may be hard to see. 
> 
> If you were in a room without windows which was dark, I think you should take Saturdays off to rest. There's nothing else just like laying back on a blanket outside. 
> 
> P.S. I had dreams about graveyards when I was "in" one which I consider to be Xbox Live.



I'm not sure... I've definitely thought about it, but I can't really come up with anything  ::?: 

Well, with my training I usually take off most of saturday, but I still go in and train that morning. (Powerlifting, brazilian jiu jitsu, and kickboxing for those curious)






> Being sick often makes me have more vivid dreams, and often they are nightmares then, so yes, I do think that your having been sick might have something to do with it. I think that the fact that you were doing it to save the cat, and that you felt bad about doing it, and cried while doing it are all good signs - if you had dreamed that you wanted to kill a cat just for fun and you enjoyed doing it, that would have been worse, right? Perhaps e cat is not supposed to be a cat in this dream, some sort of metaphor? Also perhaps the "killing" is not supposed to really represent actual killing - you know like the idiomatic expression "this is killing me" or "love to death", for example?



Yea, I guess that is a good sign. I'd never ACTUALLY go out and strangle a cat  ::shock::  lol As for the metaphor, I"m not really sure...definitely possible. But again i'm just not sure WHAT it's supposed to represent hah..

----------


## lsddream

That's pretty creepy. but very interesting.

----------

